# Dog wont stop biting and scratching himself!



## THE_biggest_canine_lover (Dec 26, 2010)

My 4 yr mini schnauzer has scratching and biting himself lately constantly. I can't see any flees or ticks on him and neither could the groomer... I have tried the possibility of him getting bite outside and sprayed him with bug repellent before but he is still itchy... I have also been giving him polaramine which also haven't been helping. I am gonna have to take him to the vet soon because I cant find the answer, but if anyone could help please tell me how I prefer not to take the expensive trip to the vet if someone knows whats wrong

Thank you


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Perhaps it's a food allergy? Corn, wheat, and grain allergies are pretty common. Check his dog food and see what ingredients are there.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

If he's been on his current food with no problems, it could be an environmental allergy to pollen, mold, etc. Or...he could have developed a food allergy if he's been on the food with no change for a long time. It's so hard to pinpoint the cause of itching and scratching. I'm going through the same thing with my new rescue, Maddie - very frustrating.


----------



## THE_biggest_canine_lover (Dec 26, 2010)

I dont think its the food because he started the scratching when he was on the same food he has had most of his life with no problems and when we changed the food there was still no difference


----------



## meglor (Aug 6, 2011)

My toy poodle, Frannie, has had problems itching all of her life. She has food allergies, and after changing her food, she was still itching herself constantly. For the past month and a half I've been giving her fish oil capsules and it really seems to be helping her! It's supposed to be good for joints, too (she's getting older- she's 10). Give your vet a call and ask if that would be an appropriate thing to try.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

You could also try Benadryl (1 mg. per pound of dog's weight) to help with the itching. I'm using that with Maddie and it's helping. I bought the children's chewables (since Maddie only weighs 12.5 lb.; the children's dose is 12.5 mg./tablet), grape flavor, and I give her one in her evening meal. A friend told me that I could use the adult tablets and cut them in half - has anyone done this?


----------



## meglor (Aug 6, 2011)

I used to give Frannie half an adult benadryl a day (she's only 7 pounds and giving her that much made me nervous) it helped with her itching... because she was passed out all day! When she wasn't sleeping her little doggy life away it didn't help her much unfortunately. But my mother's coworker gives her dog a benadryl daily and swears it has made all the difference. It all depends on the dog I suppose!


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Instead of benadryl, you can use other over the counter, generic antihistamines. I use a generic form of Claritin that is absolutely non-drowsy, and I give it to my 60 lb dog, twice a day.... (you only need once a day, but I give a half dose each time.)

Also, my dog was licking an area, and finally started to lick it raw, so I went to the Vet. The Vet gave me a steroid spray and it must have worked great, because my dog would lie down voluntarily when I got the spray bottle...


----------

